# Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!



## ouzo (21. Okt. 2007)

Endlich haben wir einen schönen Platz direkt am Teich um Käffchen ,__ Wein + Bier zu trinken.Von hier können wir die Fischchen beobachten und natürlich den anstehenden Umbau diskutieren.
 

 

 

 

 


Freuen uns wie kleine Kinder


----------



## axel (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo Astrid !

Sieht ja Spitze aus Euer Plätzchen am Teich.   
Da könnte Ihr ja bei jedem Wetter die Teichstimmung genießen .
Viel Erfolg bei Euren weiteren Plänen .


Lg   axel


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo,

Alterssitz?

Das ist ein absolut feudaler Thron. Definitiv!
Lasst Ihr Eure Untertanen mit Booten vorbeidefilieren, oder müssen die bei Euch schwimmen?

Ganz grosse Klasse! Kann man nur neidisch werden.

 

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Thomas_H (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Das sieht klasse aus Astrid  

Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## Bombusterestris (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo,
echt Spitze !!!!!  Schade, dass jetzt der Winter kommt, aber mit Pelzjacke und Glühwein kann man ja auch die Fischlein unterm Eis beobachten!
Habe noch ne Frage, wie hast Du das Podest über dem Wasser abgestützt?
Konnte das auf den Bildern nicht richtig erkennen.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Iris S. (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo Astrid,

das sieht wirklich sehr schön aus  .

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## Hawk0210 (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo Astrid 

Da kann ich mich der meinung der anderen nur anschliessen sieht einfach toll aus!!!....


----------



## karsten. (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo

sehr schön !  

obwohl

ich mir unter dem Titel etwas Anderes vorgestellt habe  

wahrscheinlich hatte ich Alters*ruhe*sitz  im Kopf  

[DLMURL="http://www.flippi.de/out/oxbaseshop/html/0/dyn_images/1/4226%5B1%5D_p1.jpg"]habt ihr auch´ne ne Leiste am Boden als Sicherung vorgesehen ?[/DLMURL]


mfG


----------



## ouzo (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Danke,danke freuen uns über Eure Zustimmungen 
Habe Euer Lob natürlich an meinen Bernd weitergeleitet,der (natürlich nach meinen Vorstellungen ) das gute Stück gebaut hat.
@ an Alex: Sie müssen natürlich schwimmen 
@ an Stefan: Da um den ganzen Teich eine Pflanzzone gezogen ist, konnten wir einfach Granitsteine 35x15x10 cm darauf stellen und das ganze damit abstützen.
@ an Karsten: Alterssitz kommt daher,dass ich mir uns als Oma und Opa darauf vorstelle, gemütlich,ohne Zeitdruck,alles rundherum fertig........
Wird wohl noch dauern,aber die Vorstellung ist doch toll.

Heute war der Teichbauer da, für ein erstes Vorgespräch. Als erstes wird im nächsten Jahr wohl unsere ganz neuer Oasefilter Biotec 36 wieder raus __ fliegen. Bodenabläufe und Schwerkraftfilter sind angesagt.


----------



## Dodi (22. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo Astrid und Bernd!

Schön ist das geworden, gefällt mir, das lauschige Plätzchen am Teich.


----------



## koi-home-carsten (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

hallo zusammen..
jo sieht schicke aus......
wenn ich mal groß bin bau ich mir auch was...


----------



## koi-home-carsten (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Ich hab noch keinen richtigen alterssitz....bin ja och noch jungFoto Foto


----------



## Bombusterestris (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo,
Astrid und Bernd.
Bei mir ist das mit dem Abstützen so eine Sache, denn es geht senkrecht
1,85m in die Tiefe. Ich glaube ich werde  wohl ein Fundament an Land brauchen ( nach dem Motto : Last x Lastarm = Kraft x Kraftarm oder so? ) 
Es soll bei mir auch ein Steg werden, der etwa 1,5 bis 2m über das Wasser ragen soll. Am Ende soll er auch mein Gewichtchen von locker 130Kg tragen!
Aber noch ne Frage, warum soll der Bitec 36 weg????? Meiner läuft wie ne 1 !

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ouzo (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo Stefan,

mein Bernd möchte gerne eine Filteranlage in die Erde eingraben und der Teich soll Bodenabläufe bekommen. Der Filter läuft auch bei uns eigentlich 1a.Da wir uns in diesem Frühjahr für Koi entschieden haben,wurde der Filter als Schnellschuss angeschafft und dann erst überlegt. 
Wir haben alle Fehler gemacht die möglich waren und dann erst in Foren nachgelesen,dass es auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt:crazy:  
Die Filteranlagen sollen aber einen guten Widerverkaufswert haben und da hoffen wir nun mal für 2008 drauf


----------



## Buratino (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo Astrid,
sieht prima aus euer Teich mit Alterssitz   . Das dein lieber Bernd einen neuen Filter mit Bodenabläufen bauen will kann ich nur begrüßen  .
Bei den anfallenden Abfallprodukten eurer Koi`s sicherlich eine gute Entscheidung  . Dann noch viel Spaß bei der Planung und Umsetzung eures Vorhabens.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bombusterestris (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hurra,Alterssitz fertig !!*

Hallo Astrid,
ich habe einen Seitenablauf, ca. 10cm über Grund in 175cm Tiefe( Funktion wie Bodenablauf, nur kannst Du einen Seitenablauf besser reinigen!!!!) von dort per 100er KG in ein 500l Wasserfaß. Dieses dient als Vortex, Bürstenkammer und Pumpenkammer. Die Pumpe hat einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 40cm und einen Weg von 80cm bis zum Filter zurückzulegen. Beides steht bei mir in der Garage 2m vom Teich weg, der Wasserstand ist etwa Bauchnabelhöhe.
Mir ist natürlich klar, wenn Du die Pumpe im Teich hast und diese allen Mulm Dreck und Schlamm schön kleinhäckselt, dass der Filter bald hoffnungslos verdreckt ist. Bei mir bekommt er halt nur vorgereinigtes Wasser und ich brauchte ihn seit dem Frühjahr noch nicht reinigen. Lediglich 2x habe ich das rotbraune Sediment über den Reinigungsauslauf abgelassen.
Viele Grüße Stefan


----------

